
Ask HN: Do people actually make money writing their own stock trading bots? - philtar
I read a lot about people writing their own stock trading bots. Do people actually make money that way or is that just a hobby? Anyone point me towards more reading?<p>I should clarify I mean individuals, not large corporations.
======
jonkiddy
I built a rather simplistic bitcoin trading bot for myself a year or so ago
using a hacked together exponential EMA script. Did ok, turned $2.5k to about
$10k, paid off a car loan with the profits after tax. It was definitely a
hobby and I'm pretty sure I was extremely lucky. It felt like I was playing
with monopoly money at the time so there was no stress.

Also, this is interesting... [https://www.udacity.com/course/machine-learning-
for-trading-...](https://www.udacity.com/course/machine-learning-for-trading--
ud501)

